# Digital Designs 9512i



## Claviger (Jul 9, 2013)

Today I swapped out my SA-12 D4 for a DD 9512i D4. The box used is 2.7 CF tuned to 35hz with 33 inches of port area built of 3/4 inch MDF, double baffled and braced well. Power comes from a Zapco DC 750.2 using a 80hz low pass and 20hz subsonic, both set a 24db slopes. The amplifier EQ is set to pull -1 db at 50hz, -3 db at 40hz, and -1 at 30hz to combat my vehicle interior resonance peak (44hz) and try to keep the sound flat (this was configured with the SA-12 and needs to be redone with the DD).

Without changing anything, the swap was incredible! The Sundown, sounded good, got real deep but quickly tapered off at frequencies below 26hz and above 50hz, by 70hz it was barely any louder than my stock door speakers (6x9s). After the swap to the 9512i, the sub it nearly flat output from 23hz to 75hz with a slight hump from 33-45. The much more flat response makes for far better sounding bass. Overall, the sensitivity difference is minimal, both make very nearly the same SPL around tuning point on the same power just the DD holds that SPL much better than the SA as you get further away from tuning.

The 9512i is also very good at rapid kick drum or rapid synthesized bass notes that start and stop, the overhang following the note is significantly less. The 9512i, is definitely one of the best sounding subs I have heard, at least in my installation, it vanishes and I am not drawn to the location behind me, rather simply surrounded with sound all around me. This is not limited to high SPL playing, but consistent from quiet to stupid loud listening. 

The difference in sound is difficult to explain, except that the DD has more substance to its sound than the SA. It sounds more...solid or robust even with identical box and amplifier configuration. The 9512i is, despite what some may say, a musical sub and is NOT an SPL queen. If you have heard a 9512i that not musical and is just a one note wonder, I would suggest look closely at the box and install as the cause.

All that said, I really enjoyed my SA-12, and for a 200 dollar sub, it absolutely demolishes anything I have heard from the big box brands (Kenwood, JBL, etc.).

For those wondering the vehicle is a Dodge Journey, sub and port facing backwards up against the back of the middle row of seating.


----------

